# Ready for Javelin to come home!



## Shellie (Jun 3, 2015)

That is one lucky puppy! I can't wait to see pictures of him in his new home


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

You've got this planned to the last detail! Well done! I know Javelin's homecoming will be great. Take lots of pictures.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Sounds like all is in readiness! The only missing piece is the most important one - Javelin the wunderpuppy! I can't wait to see homecoming pictures!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I will start a 52 weeks of thread sometime over the weekend while he is napping! I have a fair amount of teenie baby pics, plus those we took on our visits to get it started. Then, yes, we will take lots of pictures. I will try not to be a "parent" who takes tones of pictures of the first child (Lily) and then sort of forgets to take pictures of the new addition (Javelin).


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

have lily and peeves seen the room and expressed any interest in all the stuff that would normally be for them? javelin definitely will not fall into the underprivileged category!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Well it is ready-set-go time for you now!!!! We'll all be here waiting for those first baby pics. Have a safe and happy gotcha day!!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

patk Lily and Peeves have been in the office with the crate set up for the last two weeks. They are nonchalant about it, although Lily is giving the toys a longing look today. Javelin will have to learn to share if he wants to fit well in this household. The puppy play video from over the weekend seems to show him being very willing to have a helper come play with his ball, so all should be good.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

LOL, that little puppy has no clue how he just scored a wonderful life! Lucky pup indeed!


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Love it! Can't wait to hear more about him.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Ooooh!! If he did but know it, that is one lucky little fella!!!

You must be beside yourself with excitement!!


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Can't wait for pics!

No way you are going to sleep much tonight, just like a little kid before Christmas!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Soooo exciting!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Javelin is so fortunate because you really know what you're doing at an expert level. I felt like a kid at Christmas when gotcha day finally arrived. Safe travels and hopes for a warm welcome from Peeves and Lily,


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

You're ready, we're (PF'ers) are ready...is Lily ready? So excited for you!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

So very excited for you! I hope that you can get some sleep tonight! All I can remember from Timi's first 2 months is utter exhaustion lol!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh boy, the first two weeks with Maizie, I thought I was going to pass out every day from exhaustion :faint: . It's already getting much better :happy:

Can't wait to hear about Javelin's arrival


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

WOW I feel so unprepared for the princess now ;-) Off to start a thread of her own so we don't steal Javelins thunder


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Gotcha day has come at last! I had a chat with both Lily and Peeves this morning. I will take both of them with me to my club for my classes. After I'm done there I will come drop them off at home and pick up BF to go off to ferry. We should make it to the breeder's at around 4:30-5:00.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Today, today, TODAY!!


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

Arghhh! I will not be back to the library until late Monday (most likely) and I am SO anxious to see Baby J at home,imagine Peeves' " Harumphh" and Lily's "Oh,a minion! For ME????" :angel2:

Best Puppy Wishes and Spoo kisses!

Martha


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Need an update!! It's already Saturday here


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Had to laugh about you saying that this pup would have to learn to share in order to fit in... my dogs that were brought into established "packs" were always very good about sharing because sharing was all they ever knew. I wish you peace and much happiness with your new, much loved addition.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh I expect that the last thing that Lily's Mom is going to have time for is getting on the internet right now - we have to have some patience with the tired new Mommy


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Oh I expect that the last thing that Lily's Mom is going to have time for is getting on the internet right now - we have to have some patience with the tired new Mommy



Well you are up super early, and by my standards so am I and yes tired. But I guess my old standards are out the window for a while. I will post the gotcha day story in a fe minutes.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Well you are up super early, and by my standards so am I and yes tired. But I guess my old standards are out the window for a while. I will post the gotcha day story in a fe minutes.



Did you ever get to sleep last night lol?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes from about midnight to 5:00. Not enough....


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Yes from about midnight to 5:00. Not enough....



Hey that is pretty darn good for the first night!


----------

